# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Day Cruise

## AllDayCruise

Good evening everyone,

We are a new project based in Athens, Greece and we offer daily cruises to 5 gorgeous Greek Islands. We have 2 boats with a total capacity of 68 people. We offer all inclusive cruising. Visit our website alldaycruise.net for more information. 

Please feel free to ask any questions

----------

